# Planning a Trunk or Treat



## Robyn (Aug 26, 2003)

I am in charge of putting together my daughters schools 1st trunk or treat event. I am looking for any suggestions on how this should put together. I tried looking on the internet for planning ideas, but I couldn't find anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Robyn


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*What exactly IS the TRUNK part of the event? Is that where you hide the bodies? Insted of a trick, you shove 'em in a trunk?

And welcome to the Halloween forum--Ya came to da right plaazze!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Is a "Trunk or Treat" when kids are taken to a parking lot full of cars and go trick or treating from car to car?

If so,

1. Pick a large area to hold it and make sure to arrange for other parents to come(But you've probably doen this already).

2. If at all possible, try to put up something between the cars so the kids can only see one car at a time. You could make screens out of PVC piping and black plastic.

3. Decorate your car using plastic window clings, a dead body in the driver's seat or trunk, legs sticking out from under the car, or something like this. Encourage others to do the same.

4. If you really want to wow the kids, park as close to a nearbytree as you can and make this.

5. Trunks can also hold "surprise boxes". Paint a shoebox black (both inside and outside) and cut a nahd-sized hole in the lid. Place bowls full of special items for the kids to feel. Be sure to have paper towels handy for this one. Some items you can put in your boxes include:

-Spaghetti "brains"
-Peeled grape "eyes"
-Corn silk "hair"
-A gelatin "liver"
-A peeled plum "heart"
-Dried apricot "ears"
-Popcorn kernal "teeth"
-A corpse hand made from a latex glove filled with mud. You should make this just before the kids arrove so it has a firm, cold feel to it. 
-Creepy critters made from scraps of fake fur with a few drops of dried white glue for teeth and claws. A hidden tape player of growling and a fur-covered "Bumble Ball" can add greatly to this effect.


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

*What...a "Trunk or Treat". Are you trying to put us home haunters out of business or what? Halloween isn't Halloween unless there's door to door candy begging! 

-fly*


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

The "Don't Drink and Drive" scene here has some other nifty effects that the "Jeep From Hell" doesn't.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Maybe a Trunk or Treat is where you fill your car trunk full of candy & goodies and the kids come up and knock on your car trunk saying,"Trunk or Treat".Either that or kids drag around a huge trunk and yell Trunk or Treat.If ya don't give them candy they hit you with the trunk!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

This whole thing doesn't have anything to do with elephants, does it?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

If it does David,then I hope the trickers aren't doctors and use those trucks for prostrate examinations!OUCH!LOL.

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Yikes!!! Nurse....which is the door OUT???

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Robyn and welcome to the forum. What is a trunk or treat and how old are the kids?

David, I think you have to go through the trunk to get out. And you guys stop terrorizing the elephants, poor things have to breath you know. LOL
I wonder if you put kids in the trunks and drag them to houses with porch lights on and leave them there? 


Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I just like the idea of putting the kids in the trunk....PERIOD!

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Look at that key board, look how close the "U" and the "I" are to each other, there, mystery solved. Although where "N" came from, I don't know?
(I did have a car once that had a trunk big enough to get treated in, with diminished oxygen supply in there, maybe what was going on in the trunk wasn't really as breath-taking as it seemed at the time?)

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

If you pull on the elephant's tail will it "shoot" the kid's out to each house? This could be a new type of rapid fire trick-or-treating.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That might be a really great idea...on the other hand, it could be totally irrelephant.

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

It could be. It also might put the kid's in a state of disarray or datarray.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

YUK YUK YUK YUK!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

LMAO!



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey,I hate to sound STUPID....BUT....what the heck does LMAO mean?Sounds Chinese to me.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Laughing my 'lower body part' off! I don't know what it means in Chinese. 



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks Putrid,I'm a little slow on the new "Net"lingo.

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

your welcome Rod, have one tunafish sandwich and hold LMAO on me.



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I like mine with EXTRA LMAO!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

Putrid, now you want to be covered in mayo? Jeeze, I thought the thought of Rod being covered in latex was bad enough!!!LOL BWAHAHAHAAHHAHAHHAHEHHEEHEHEEHHEH

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Now that would be a nice Halloween sight...ME covered in Latex standing next to Putrid covered in MAYO!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm fealing a bit sandwiched in here. LOL



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Robyn, where are you? We need more information about what your doing. HELP they're starting to get cannibalistic! Please no bread. LOL





Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Fingers!Go for the fingers!!!HAHAHAHA!Come on Hannibal,free food!

rod spain


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, Rod, if they take too much off the top, you can always have Putrid take you to the MAYO Clinic! (Now here's one for you to figure out, Rod)LMAOROTF!

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Little magnetec animals offend rabbits on the frig?



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

I'm glad that one didn't hit me"below the belt"!

rod spain


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Larg Mice Are Offering Rod Organic Things Free?



Personal hygiene 101 from your O.C.C.O.C.P. There's nothing in the air, that's me your smelling.


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Creeybob,I reread the Rapid fire pull the elephants tail post.LMAO.I could invision some guy with an elephant pulling its tail and costumed kids come flying out of its nose yelling,"trick or treat"!

rod spain


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

The only problem I see is if they miss the front door and get stuck to the porch. Could put a damper on the whole evening.

They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at http://www.halloweenforum.com/photo_album_view.asp?cname=Main+Album&mid=416&cid=1007


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I would be concerned about safety of trunk or treat. Are these people that you do not know? One of the good things about traditional door to door is that you only should go to areas that you know.

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------

